# Who's in a band?



## Midi Bear (Sep 12, 2008)

Just popped into my head. So, who else here is in a band? Give us some info! What instrument do you play in the band? What genre do you play? I'd like to hear about your bands, and possibly listen to them.

I, myself, play bass in a band called Crossfire. I also cover backing vocals and on rare occasions lead vocals. We're basically what I'd call a general rock band. Apart from me there's a singer, guitarist and drummer. So far we've only done covers and a little writing. The covers we play include:

1. Slither - Velvet Revolver
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit - Nirvana
3. Da Hui - The Offspring
4. Smooth Criminal - Alien Ant Farm
5. Prayer Of The Refugee - Rise Against
6. For Whom The Bell Tolls - Metallica
7. Breadfan - Metallica
8. Whiskey In The Jar - Metallica
9. Miss Murder - AFI
10. Paranoid - Black Sabbath
11. Crazy Train - Ozzy Osbourne
12. Club Foot - Kasabian
13. Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
14. Blitzkreig Bop - The Ramones
15. Ace Of Spades - Motorhead
16. Seven nation Army - The White Stripes
17. We Want Fun - Andrew WK

We started a year ago as a three piece dysfunctional band. Dysfunctional because of the guitarist, who only made feedback and laughed at it, then would refuse to play. She was kicked out and replaced for being a stupid bitch. With the new guitarist, who already knew four of the same songs as me, we started to actually get going around December '07. At around march, we got a singer in for our first gig, a charity concert. The singer's gf dumped him the night before, so he stayed up all night drinking and was then shit. I also messed up on a bass solo (club foot). I wanted that singer out because he fucked himself up the night before a gig, which we don't need. So he got the others wanting me out just because I wanted him out.

So basically we both had to prove ourselves as musicians if we wanted to stay. This was around May, I believe. We both proved ourselves, but the singer slowly got worse and worse and was booted a few weeks ago. We recently auditioned and took in a new one, who is still learning the lyrics. We've only had one practice with him since his audition was but a week ago, and he's doing well in learning the songs. He also stays on key and adapts his singing when there's a note he can't reach, unlike the first who fails. So yeah, we're still going. Now a one-year-old four piece band.

We plan on doing a battle of the bands this November. Our last song is going to be "What have you done?" by Within Temptation. This, of course, means we need two additions! A female vocalist and an electric violinist, who we've found. They know they're only doing this one song and are only in the band until after battle of the bands. Hopefully we'll produce a mighty cover of it and win. If not, oh well. It's still fun.

So yeah, that's my band and a little info on it (Yes, that was a little. A lot happened in a year). Let me hear about yours!


----------

